# Should you get another dog if your first one is "bored"?



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

I have a 19month old male GSD. Despite giving him 1.5-2hours a day of exercise/mental stimulation, it still doesn't seem enough for him. So I thought getting him a playmate would be the solution. However, after reading on old thread from here from a few years ago, alot of you don't recommend that? I'd hate to put in more time and money to another dog and then they both become bored when I'm away at work, or don't play together unless I'm right there with them.

Thoughts? Experiences? I don't want another dog, but if it would guarantee to tire out my dog during the day, I'd be happy to get him a playmate.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You're on the right track when you're apprehensive about it, for the right reasons  If the first one is exhausting, now you'll have to divide your time even more. Keeping them together during the day would be a recipe for disaster and destruction. Getting a second dog as a playmate is never a good idea...especially if you don't REALLY want another dog for you. You'll end up with TWO dogs you resent. 

Focus on your boy- this is a tough age (teenagers!). Are there any classes you could take? Do you have any interest in agility, etc? What kind of training do you do with him?


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Thanks! I'm glad we agree!

I've had him for almost 12 months now. We've done 2 basic puppy training courses, 1 intermediate course (which he failed), and 1 agility foundation course. All courses were 6 weeks long. I really liked the agility training course and so did he. I wasn't going to do any training courses with him this year and just work on everything that has been given to me at all the courses I've already done, but maybe I'll rethink that.

Manners training is ongoing with him, and I do recall training everyday (like 5 minutes). Until we got buried with snow, I made my own basic agility course in the backyard and was doing that 1x or 2x a day with him.

There is no dog park in my area. The closest one I know of is 45 minutes one way. There is no doggie day care either.

Back to a playmate....so just because my dog loves playing with other dogs (especially females), doesn't necessarily mean he'll want to live with one right? And share all his things with...including me? I fear he might get jealous.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

In my experience adding an additional dog works best when the resident dog is mature, settled and a workable schedule of training and exercise has been established. 

When you add another dog in the hope that the new dog will help occupy the current dog, most often you end up with two bored dogs and at least twice the work to deal with it.
Sheilah


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

If you don't want another dog for your own sake, then don't get another dog.

Stepping up training is a good idea. If you can find doggie playmates in your area, set up play dates.

Even snow can be a beneficial thing. A really simple game is burying treats in the snow and letting your dog dig them out. You can make this more complicated later by putting the treats in containers and then burying the entire container, scattering them across a wider range of snowfield, etc. A lot of people have remarked that asking their dogs to use their noses is very tiring to the dog, and that's one super easy way to do it.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

sit said:


> In my experience adding an additional dog works best when the resident dog is mature, settled and a workable schedule of training and exercise has been established.
> 
> When you add another dog in the hope that the new dog will help occupy the current dog, most often you end up with two bored dogs and at least twice the work to deal with it.
> Sheilah


My dog is definitely not mature - yet. I'd be extremely annoyed if I went to all the effort of getting another dog and they both ended up bored. I'm glad I'm hearing all of this because it sounds like this is not a good idea for me and the timing is wrong for my dog's stage of life.

The next time my mother makes me feel guilty that he has nothing to do, I'll mention all of this I'm reading here.

Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the others, if YOU don't want/can't afford another dog, don't get one.

You'll be doubling your food bill/vet bill/training BOTH, doing things with TWO dogs..It's alot of work having multiple dogs. 

I've had up to 4 gsd's at one time, and it's not cheap, nor easy , tho I wouldn't change it for the world

I never got any dogs for my other dogs, I got them for myself. 

And I also agree in 'waiting' until your dog is mature/trained well, and NOT close in age.. You'll end up with two senior dogs who may need more vet attention, and will pass away close in time as well It's devastating to lose one, but to lose a couple is really the pits

Anyhow, concentrate on your dog, it sounds like your pretty active with him already, enjoy him


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I second Merciel. Nosework, or any scent work, really tires a dog out. When searching, their respiration goes up to about 190 breaths per minute. The olfactory part of their brain is huge. These 2 things combine to to use a lot of energy when searching.

It's also fun for the dog! 

David Winners


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Look into puzzle toys and food/treat dispensing toys and go back to classes you both enjoy. Trying to wear a dog out purely through physical exercise is futile. You will reach a point of diminishing returns rather quickly because the dog gets more fit and capable requiring more exercise, repeat, repeat, repeat 

Often what we think of as "boredom" for a dog is welcome down time for them. If the dog can settle in the house and not destroy things, he's probably not bored, just doing the dog thing which is sleep and/or relax the majority of the day and really blow it out when the opportunity presents.

I like having multiple dogs, but I would never get one just as a playmate and I prefer a minimum of a 2 year age gap between additions of young dogs. 

Have fun!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I want to get another dog if the first is able to hold a down stay while I work with the pup. That is my measure stick in that regard. And I only would get another dog for me, not as a buddy for the other one, although it is awesome when they click.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You notice this because dogs sleep during the day when you're not around. Actually...mine sleep during the day even when I am around. They'll get up and do anything you ask them to, but if you're not asking them to do anything, they just lay down and sleep. Two dogs...sleep. They don't really play with each other or chase each other around in the house. Sure, if I let them out, they'll play a little chase and enjoy themselves, but in the house, they sleep. So then there are two dogs with that much energy because they'll both be sleeping and waiting for you to get home anyways.

On a side note...we just got a second one, and I don't think we'll ever have a one dog household again.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Merciel said:


> Even snow can be a beneficial thing. A really simple game is burying treats in the snow and letting your dog dig them out. You can make this more complicated later by putting the treats in containers and then burying the entire container, scattering them across a wider range of snowfield, etc. A lot of people have remarked that asking their dogs to use their noses is very tiring to the dog, and that's one super easy way to do it.


I forgot about this. I was doing kibble tracking in the snow until we got buried with it. I will start doing this again. He is very keen on it!

I never thought of the container thing though. I will try that.

Thanks!


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I second Merciel. Nosework, or any scent work, really tires a dog out. When searching, their respiration goes up to about 190 breaths per minute. The olfactory part of their brain is huge. These 2 things combine to to use a lot of energy when searching.


That's good to know. I will work more on nose/scent work. It will be fun for both of us!

On a side note, this past summer, I took my GSD on his first big hike. It was only an hour long, but it was intense for him. Anyways, he literally collapsed at the end of the trail. I was so worried to what I had done and that I overworked him. He could barely get up. We got home 40 minutes or so later an he starts running around the yard.  I was like - does this dog EVER get tired? Point being, the strenuous hike was good for the moment, but it didn't tire him out for the rest of the day. He is like the energizer bunny.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would consider a mid day dog walker while you are at work, might help.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

When I was taking nosework classes with my dogs it was amazing at how tired they were afterwards, even though physically it wasn't that much work, certainly way less than going to the park and chasing balls and swimming. 

Our classes were at Andrew Ramsey's house, where he had a search area set up on outside on the deck. Each dog got three work sessions of a half dozen or so searches. We'd rotate through the dogs and they'd go back in the crate between work sessions. They'd both be totally crashed in the car on the way home!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree with the others. Don't get another dog because your dog is bored. I had two dogs at one time. They most definitely didn't play together when I was gone. They both slept. Don't get me wrong, they ADORED each other. But they didn't play on their own when I was gone. 

So it wouldn't solve your problem, IMO.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I second Merciel. Nosework, or any scent work, really tires a dog out. When searching, their respiration goes up to about 190 breaths per minute. The olfactory part of their brain is huge. These 2 things combine to to use a lot of energy when searching.
> 
> It's also fun for the dog!
> 
> David Winners



I just purchased a book on tracking! Tracking Dog: Theory & Methods: Glen R. Johnson: 9780914124047: Amazon.com: Books As I been wanting to do it and also need something to release her pent up energy since she cannot get it through running or even walking sometimes, because of her hips!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Good idea!

David Winners


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

My two dogs just lay around on the couch/floor until I get home. They have full access to the yard all of the time, but they don't want to play with each other, they want to play with me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sansa's Mom (Dec 10, 2013)

What about getting a cat? I suppose it can be risky depending on how your dog gets along with cats, but I got my kitten and dog at the same time, and they are best buddies. They chase each other around for a good 1-2 hours per day mininum, and it wears them both out. They both back off from each other if one of them is getting two intense with the playing. My gsd needs substantially less exercise from me than any other gsd that I've owned, I think it is due to the cat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Sansa's Mom said:


> What about getting a cat?


Oh my.....if you only knew.....
I have 5 cats in the house. They have not had much access to each other over the past 11 months when I first got my GSD. He chases them and scares them. It's worse outside.

Now I do have 1 barn cat right now that comes to the porch for food. I let my dog sniff him and hang out with him on a prong collar and leash. He is getting better with that cat. But as soon as he's off a leash....the cat is off and running with the dog right on his tail.

I'd love for my dog to be friends with all my cats. It will take forever for that to happen though.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Curtis said:


> My two dogs just lay around on the couch/floor until I get home. They have full access to the yard all of the time, but they don't want to play with each other, they want to play with me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That seems nuts. I obviously have been misinformed about having 2 dogs. Thanks for sharing. I feel a big sigh of relief I don't have to get 2 dogs now based on everyone's feedback.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Getting a second dog is 4X the work of one if you have same goals for both. In short, don't do it  unless you really want to find out/challenge your capabilities.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

spacenuts said:


> That seems nuts. I obviously have been misinformed about having 2 dogs. Thanks for sharing. I feel a big sigh of relief I don't have to get 2 dogs now based on everyone's feedback.


Really glad that you asked, eh? I can't quite figure out why people always seem to think that getting another dog is the best answer - it's so much more work, and if you're working on teaching them things, it's three times as much, because you have to work them separately, and then together, rather than just working one dog. And then add in that you'll likely have more than twice the 'damage' around the house, and the chance of the dogs getting into more trouble together than either one alone, and so on, and it can be daunting. 

I personally will probably not ever stay a one dog household for long, but I thrive on it, and want the dogs for ME, not for the other dogs. And I've been lucky that it's worked out pretty well most of the time, but when it doesn't work out, it can be *really* expensive, and quite heartwrenching. Sounds like everybody has already covered tons of great ideas to help wear your pup out more, so good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I have to add my 2 cents, worthwhile or not, only since it's opposite what most have told you here.

I agree with everyone on so much--yes, it's a lot more work, yes, a lot more training, yes, more money, etc., etc., etc.

BUT...Ever since the first time I got a second GSD, I began to see how much happier they seemed to be. The male I had at the time would not look at me, actually turned his back on me when I walked into a room, for a full 2 weeks, after I brought a puppy into the house. That certainly didn't last--the last few years of his life were enriched so much by that girl! The key is, though, you have to make enough time and attention for BOTH of them, so each bonds with you, not only with the other dog(s).

I have never had a one-dog household ever since, except if one passes away, and only while we are looking for another to fill the vacuum. 

With the weather we have had, believe me, I have questioned the wisdom of the second one, especially at 6:00 in the morning or 11:00 at night when they insist they have to go out...but that's momentary. It has actually been easier when the weather warmed up enough that they could run and play together in the deep snow. We have over half an acre fenced, and they tear around, bounding in the deep snow, running in tandem like a pair of harnessed horses--so beautiful! They come in tired and happy, and we have a peaceful house!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> Really glad that you asked, eh? I can't quite figure out why people always seem to think that getting another dog is the best answer - it's so much more work, and if you're working on teaching them things, it's three times as much, because you have to work them separately, and then together, rather than just working one dog. And then add in that you'll likely have more than twice the 'damage' around the house, and the chance of the dogs getting into more trouble together than either one alone, and so on, and it can be daunting.


People ask because they don't know. If you've never had a multi-dog household, how would you know? I mean, nobody really knows how much work a child is until they have one. And even then they don't know how much more work two children is. LOL You don't know what you don't know.

It seems logical that if your dog wants more play/companionship, you'd think of getting another dog. But those who have done that, for that reason, know better.


----------



## Sansa's Mom (Dec 10, 2013)

spacenuts said:


> Oh my.....if you only knew.....
> I have 5 cats in the house. They have not had much access to each other over the past 11 months when I first got my GSD. He chases them and scares them. It's worse outside.
> 
> Now I do have 1 barn cat right now that comes to the porch for food. I let my dog sniff him and hang out with him on a prong collar and leash. He is getting better with that cat. But as soon as he's off a leash....the cat is off and running with the dog right on his tail.
> ...


Yeah, it really depends on the gsd. My husband is the cat person, he talked me into getting a kitten 2 weeks before we were going to bring Sansa home. I was really worried about the whole thing, but it has worked out well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

On board with the majority. One bored young dog, plus another young dog only equals owner frustration and property damage  Work and train and socialize and crate 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

